# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Chicken Steak Ums

## suprman09

Anyone ever try these? They are pretty good with whole wheat bread and FF cheese. 80 cals/2gs fat/14gs protein. Almost like a cheesesteak.

----------


## Civic0

NOpeee never hadd emm

----------


## sacapuntas

thanks for the suggestion, sounds awesome!

----------

